
Communicating with Strangers on the Internet - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/08/communicating-with-strangers-on-internet.html
======
xtiansimon
I love this post. Really. I take public transportation from Long Island to NYC
4 times a week and I enjoy my zero-context conversations. It's a hoot--
"People"!

As with most things, once you draw a distinction, the factors go multi-
dimensional.

To my example, many people I've met on the train don't wish to speak with
anyone and they position themselves physically in the seats, in segregated
spaces. But adversity and face to face seating bring people into relation. And
with sufficient insight to a shared situation, and a bit of curiousity, people
will find each other. They may never learn the other's name, but they will
engage.

I might add, semiotically, context is just a shortcut, an economical
expression of your message. What programmer doesn't like a one liner?!

